# [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations  [Patch 2.00 released]



## taks (8. September 2017)

.

*[Sammelthread] X4:Foundations*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




X4: Foundations, the long awaited sequel in the successful X series brings our most sophisticated universe SIMULATION ever. Manage an empire or EXPLORE space in first person. Fly every ship, TRADE and FIGHT to BUILD your empire with modular station construction and THINK carefully when embarking on an epic journey.



*Übersicht: *

*Die Freiheit, alle Schiffe selbst zu fliegen:*

X4 erlaubt dir, alle Schiffe selbst zu fliegen. Vom kleinen Aufklärer über verschiedene Schiffsklassen bis hin zum größten Träger kannst du alles vom Cockpit oder der Außenansicht fliegen. Zusätzlich dazu kannst du einige Drohnen und Nutzfahrzeuge fernsteuern. 

Bei der Entwicklung von X4 lag das Hauptaugenmerk darauf, ein nahtloses und faszinierendes Erlebnis beim Wechsel zwischen Schiffen zu schaffen. Verlasse einfach dein Schiff, klettere eine Leiter herunter und gehe über die Andockbucht einer großen Raumstation zu einem anderen Schiff, das du dort geparkt hast. Du kannst dann den für dich arbeitenden Piloten ganz einfach mit einem Klick auf dessen Sitz ersetzen und selbst losfliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Modulare Stationen und Schiffsupgrades:*

Der Bau von Raumstationen und Fabriken ist seit jeher das Fundament der X-Spiele. Hat man sich mit Handeln oder Kämpfen genügend Geld verdient, wollen die meisten Spieler ihre eigene Wirtschaft aufziehen, um das Universum tiefgreifender zu beeinflussen. In X4 ist es nun möglich, mit größtmöglicher Freiheit und Kreativität Stationen aus verschiedenen Modulen zu bauen. Hierzu gehören Produktionsmodule, Wohnquartiere, Andockbuchten und viele andere. Das mächtige Kartensystem erlaubt es dir, mittels eines Verbindungssystems Module ganz einfach zusammenzustecken. So erschaffst du ganz bequem deine eigenen einzigartigen Kreationen. 

Schiffe bieten auch zahlreiche Erweiterungen: Antriebe, Waffen und andere Ausrüstung können in einem Grafikeditor hinzugefügt werden und sind dann sichtbar auf dem Schiff angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das dynamischste X-Universum aller Zeiten: *

X4 wird das erste X-Spiel sein, das es allen Völkern und Fraktionen erlaubt, ihre Imperien eigenständig aufzubauen und zu erweitern. Durch den modularen Stationsbau haben sie ebenso große Flexibilität wie die Spieler. Völker erweitern ihr Territorium je nach Angebot und Nachfrage, was zu einem sehr dynamischen Universum führt. Jede Aktion des Spielers kann das gesamte Universum beeinflussen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Verwalte dein Reich über die leistungsfähige Karte: *

Sobald du mehrere Schiffe besitzt und viele NPC für dich als Piloten, Schiffsmannschaften oder Manager auf deinen Stationen arbeiten, wird die Karte dein bevorzugtes Mittel zum Verwalten deiner Besitztümer. Befehlige Schiffe mit einfachen Klicks und gib ihnen durch Ziehen und Loslassen ihre Routen vor und bestimme neue Befehle. 
Plane deine Handelsrouten grafisch, koordiniere Angriffe mit deiner ganzen Flotte, verwalte die Hierarchie oder sende Schiffe auf entfernte Erkundungsmissionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die detaillierteste Wirtschaft in einem X-Spiel: *

Eines der Hauptverkaufsargumente aller X-Spiele war schon immer die simulierte Wirtschaft. Waren werden von Hunderten Stationen produziert und von Tausenden Schiffen transportiert. Sie werden von NPC tatsächlich gehandelt und sorgen so für eine Preisentwicklung auf Grundlage dieser simulierten Wirtschaft. Dies ist das Fundament eines lebendigen und atmenden Universums. Mit X4 gehen wir nun einen riesigen Schritt weiter. Zum ersten Mal in einem X-Spiel werden alle Waren der NPC-Wirtschaft aus Ressourcen hergestellt. Schiffe, Waffen, Upgrades, Munition und selbst Stationen. Welche Ware auch immer – alles wird von der simulierten Wirtschaft bereitgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Forschung und Teleportation: *

Der nahtlose Übergang zwischen Schiffen und von NPC, die dein Imperium für dich steuern, setzt sich auf höherer Ebene fort. Sobald du eine größere Flotte besitzt, bietet sich die Erforschung einer bestimmten Technologie in deinem HQ an: die Teleportation. Damit ist es dir möglich, sehr viel schneller von Schiff zu Schiff zu springen und alle kritischen Situationen, in die deine NPC geraten, selbst zu erleben. 
Jeder Befehl, den du einem Schiff zuvor gegeben hast, verwandelt sich in ein Missionsziel, sobald du dieses Schiff selbst fliegst. Verlässt du das Schiff wieder, übernimmt dein Pilot die Steuerung und führt die Befehle weiter aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Tauche ins Spiel ein: *

In X4 kannst du deine Reise mit zahlreichen unterschiedlichen Spielstarts als einer von vielen verschiedenen Charakteren beginnen. Dabei hat jeder seine eigene Rolle, Beziehungen zu Völkern und Fraktionen, verschiedene Schiffe und Technologien. Wie du das Spiel startest, ist dabei egal: Du wirst immer die Freiheit haben, deinen Weg selbst zu bestimmen. Konzentriere dich auf das Entdecken, verdiene Geld mit illegalem Handel und Diebstahl, befehlige riesige Flotten oder werde der größte Unternehmer aller Zeiten. Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Termine:*



*Vierter Twitch Livestream - 30 years EGOSOFT celebration stream*
20 Juni - 19:00
Zusammenfassung: 



Spoiler



folgt ...



Video ist leider nicht auf Youtube verfügbar.
Twitch

*Dritter Twitch Livestream*
13 Dezember - 20:00
Zusammenfassung: 



Spoiler



folgt ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Boxj2l5MkqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Zweiter Twitch Livestream*
27 September - 20:00
Zusammenfassung: 



Spoiler



*Kapitel 1: Universum Geographie/Sektorlayout*

In diesem Kapitel geht es um Die Karte, die Sektoren und die Reisemöglichkeiten

Die Karte ist recht ähnlich der Karte aus X3.
In der Karte kann per Rechtsklick das Kontextmenu für die dargestellten Objekte aufgerufen werden.
So lassen sich problemlos die Flotten markieren und die entsprechenden Befehle erteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell wurde laut Entwickler das Ziel gesetzt, möglichst alles per Maus steuern zu können.
Auch müssen Stationen nicht mehr einzeln gescannt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In X4 gibt es folgende 4 Reisemöglichkeiten: Highways, Jumpgates, Transorbitalen Beschleuniger & Teleportation

Im Gegensatz zu X:Rebirth werden Highways nurnoch in einigen Coresystemen angeboten was für mehr "Exploration-Feeling" führen soll. 
Die Jumpgates werden wie bisher bekannt funktionieren.
Einen Sprungantrieb wird es ziemlich sicher nicht mehr geben. Dafür sollen teilweise die aus X3 bekannten Transorbitalen Beschleuniger zu finden sein.
Teleportation kann im eigenen Headquater erforscht werden. Man kann sich damit auf andere Schiffe & Stationen in Reichweite teleportieren. Reichweite kann erhöht/erforscht werden.



*Kapitel 2: Stationsbau*

Es gibt für den Stationenbau eine "Editor-Ansicht". Hier kann man zuerst den "Plot" (das Weltallgrundstück, Erklärung folgt) platzieren und dann unter den verschiedenen Modulen für die Station wählen.
Dieses Grundstück muss erworben werden, oder kann auch "besetzt" werden was jedoch zu einem Reputationsverlust bei der entsprechenden Fraktion/Rasse führt und auch in einem Angriff jener Enden kann. 
Der Preis für die Plots hängt von ihrem Standort ab. Je näher an einem "wirtschaftlichen Zentrum", Highway etc. desto teurer ist der Plot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Module: Produktionsmodul, Storagemodul, Livingmodule, Dockingmodule. Defensemodule

Je nachdem was man für Wohnmodule baut, hat es Rassen auf der Station. Jede Rasse benötigt unterschiedliche Wohnmodule.
Je besser die Bedürfnisse einer Rasse abgedeckt sind, desto höher ist die Produktivität.

Der Editor ist dreidimensional was das zusammenstellen der Module erleichtert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Bau von Stationen werden anscheinend nur Credits und keine Ressourcen benötigt.
Ebenso werden "lokale" Arbeiter benötgit, welche man bei Stationenbau anheuern kann. Sie gehören nicht zu einer Rasse, sondern sind Neutral und überall verfügbar.
Eine Station soll aus bis zu 50+ Modulen bestehen können.
Stationen können umgebaut werden. Dabei werden die entsprechenden Module zurückgebaut und die neuen Module wieder angebaut. Dies ist jedoch mit Kosten verbunden.

NPC bauen ebenso Stationen welche aus Modulen bestehen. Diese Stationen sind aber nicht nach einem Blueprint, sondern von der KI so zusammengestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spieler-Hauptquartier kann während des Plots erstellt werden und soll sehr speziell sein. Was das auch immer bedeuten mag.



*Kapitel 3: Graphikengine*

Zu der Graphikengine gibt es nicht wirklich viele neue Informationen. 
Aber anscheinden lässt sich die Sättigung einstellen, falls dem Spieler das Spiel zu bunt ist ^^

Für den Rest verweise ich auf den PCGH-Artikel zu X4 und Vulkan: 
X4 Foundations: neue 3D-Engine auf Basis von Vulkan wegen VR


*Kapitel 4: Sonstiges*

Es gab nim Livestream noch die Frage: Haben Planeten einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen?
Laut Entwickler haben die Planeten keinen direkten Einfluss, aber es gibt mehr oder weniger bevölkerte Planeten, was sich auf die zur Verfügung stehenden Arbeiter auswirkt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hk4pPuC3GjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*X-Con 2017 Livestream*
26 August - 15:00


Spoiler



Zusammenfassung folgt...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKGPyA1d79o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Quellen*

- Egosoft Info (Deutsch)
- Egosoft FAQ (Deutsch)



Beitrag wird bei Gelegenheit erweitert​


----------



## taks (11. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Update 11.09.17]*

*Platzhalter*


----------



## Brunftzeit (21. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Update 11.09.17]*

Ich freu mich unheimlich drauf.

Habe auch viele Stunden in X2 und insbesondere X3 verbracht. Auch das ein oder andere Skript übersetzt und zumindest einige Zeit mal versucht aktiv in der Community mitzuwirken. War eine gute Zeit und das Spiel machte mir auch viel Freude. Insbesondere eben dank der Arbeit der Community, dies muss ich schon extra mal herausstellen. Auch große Mods wie Xtended - Terran Conflict habe ich lange Zeit gesuchtet und mich hier und da eingebracht. Glaub ist eines der wenigen Spiele wo ich so weit gegangen bin.

Umso größer war die Enttäuschung bei mir und vielen Anderen der "Alten" bei Rebirth.

Die Ankündigung von X4 liest sich jetzt erstmal richtig gut. Wie sehr hatte ich mir bei X3 gewünscht man könne endlich seine Schiffe wie bei Homeworld befehligen. Diese endlosen Textwüsten die man dank Skripts etwas aufhübschte waren schon etwas steinzeitlich aber man hatte sich damit eben abgefunden (und eben zumindest etwas bearbeitet für bessere Übersicht). X4 liest sich jetzt wie das besinnen auf die alten Stärken der Reihe und diese weiter ausbauen. 

Das einzige was mir jetzt aus der Beschreibung nicht so ganz klar ist: Gibt es nun richtige Grenzkonflikte mit Wechsel der Besitzer? Und wenn ja wird dies begrenzt oder geht das bis zur kompletten Auslöschung einer Fraktion?


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Update 11.09.17]*

Was du hier an Infos weiter gibst klingt schonmal nach dem richtigen Weg, danke dafür. Mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [2nd Q&A Session 10.10.17]*

Ich hab die zweite Q&A Session zusammengefasst (Siehe Spoiler über dem Video)

Soweit ich das sehe entwickelt sich das Spiel in eine Richtung die mir sehr gut gefällt. 
Mit der ganzen Wirtschaftssimulation, dem Stationenbau und der Flottensteuerung kribbelt es schon in den Fingern 

Das Einzige was ich mir noch nicht so vorstellen kann ist das fehlen des Sprungantriebs. 
Wenn ich da in X3 an manche Missionen denke, bei denen man gefühlte (und echte) 15 Minuten mit nem Frachter durch einen Sektor geflogen ist...


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [3rd Q&A Session Heute 20:00 Uhr]*

So, heute gibts die dritte Frage-Antwort-Runde von Egosoft

20:00Uhr 

Twitch


_edit:_

Also ich find es sieht sehr vielversprechend aus  

Ich fasse es zusammen sobald sie es auf Youtube gestellt haben


Join the hype train ^^

```
~~~~ ____   |~~~~~~~~~~~~~|
  Y_,___|[]|   | HHYYYPPEEE! |
 {|_|_|_|PU|_,_|_____________|
//oo---OO=OO     OOO     OOO
```


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [3rd Q&A Session]*


Also der Releasetermin ist laut Egosoft definitiv noch in 2018 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations*

Ich hatte Letztens leider nicht all zu viel Zeit mich um neuen Content zu kümmern, aber es gibt Neuigkeiten 

Heute Mittag um 12:00 Uhr gibt einen Livestream in welchem das Releasedatum und neues aus dem Spiel gezeigt wird 

Twitch


Ich hab leider erst am Abend Zeit, aber ich stells Heute Abend hier rein 


Oder hat wer Zeit zum sichs am Mittag anschauen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Heute 12:00 Veröffentlichung des Releasedatums!!!]*

Warum hab ich diesen Thread erst jetzt gesehen?
Hoffentlich kommt das Spiel nicht total verbugt. Dann könnte ich auch darüber hinwegsehen, wenn das Spiel zu Anfang nicht ganz soviel Inhalt hat.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Heute 12:00 Veröffentlichung des Releasedatums!!!]*

Wenn ich die letzten paar Monate zurückschaue was so Kommuniziert und Gezeigt wurde, hab ich das Gefühl Egosoft hat aus Rebirth gelernt und wird sich hüten bei X4 die gleichen Fehler zu machen.



edit:
Laut Steam ist die *Veröffentlichung *am *30. Nov. 2018*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUcXYxILnF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6s9sXjqCME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Hier kann man es kaufen. Offen ist für mich, ob sich mehr als vier Kerne lohnen werden, und wenn ja,
ob sechs oder acht Kerne einen Vorteil bringen. Denn der olle i7-4770K ächzt schon bei X-Rebirth
Egosoft Shop

Ich freue mich drauf, denn X-Rebirth, auch wenn es seit Patch 2.50 gut spielbar ist, habe ich jetzt durch.


Lieben Gruß an alle Freunde der X-Welt
Hilo Ho


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Heute 12:00 Veröffentlichung des Releasedatums!!!]*



taks schrieb:


> *Veröffentlichung *am *30. Nov. 2018*



Oh, kurz nach meinem Geburtstag. Also Abwarten und gucken, ob es Bugfrei kommt.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Bin ich wohl erst mal der einzige Borone im Universum.^^


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Mit der Zusammenfassung wirds Heut leider nichts mehr.
Bin grad vor dem PC eingeschlafen, ich kriech jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

X4: Foundations: Weltraumsimulation mit Vulkan erscheint im November - ComputerBase Mit Vulkan Support...Hmm dann schau ich mir das ein paar Wochen nach Release auch mal an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Und hier die täglichen Bilder
Screenshot des Tages - egosoft.com

Noch fünfunddreißig Tage, und wie fliegen selber


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hier die täglichen Bilder
> Screenshot des Tages - egosoft.com
> 
> Noch fünfunddreißig Tage, und wie fliegen selber



So sehr ich auch gerne mal wieder ein neues X-Universe Spiel spielen würde (immerhin ohne Witz bei X3 Albion Prelude kommt das von mir durchgängig gespielte Savegame nach 7 Jahren inzwischen auf deutlich über 1300h Spielzeit...  , aber langweilig ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht geworden, gibt immer noch genug zu tun) warte ich doch lieber noch was mit dem Kauf von X4 bis klar ist in welch guten oder schlechten Zustand sie X4: Foundations releasen.
Kann also sein, zumindest hier bei mir, das es durchaus noch deutlich länger als 35 Tage ist, bis ich es endlich spielen kann.


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Bin auch gespannt.

Aber hab noch nie ein X zu Release gekauft und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Wenn ich dran denke wie lange und oft ich ins EGO-Forum gehen musst. 
Aber dann gibt es schon Patches oder mods.

Man stelle sich X ohne Community-mods vor , mal sehen ob sie diesmal  Steuerung und Verwaltung selbst schaffen.

Vulcan hört sich schon mal gut an, schlimmer wie die Bugs war ja durchgehend die Performance.

Freu mich trotzdem als X Spieler hat man offensichtlich ja eine leicht masochistische Ader.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Ich habe immer zum Release gekauft. Und als X3 rauskam, habe ich sogar eigens dafür einen Rechner gebaut mit 7800GT, damit es auch wirklich laufen kann. Die DVD war ein Krampf - Kackkopierschutz, der durch einen Fingerabdruck auf dem Rohling mal funzte und mal nicht. (oder war es TC?) Aber wenn es lief und man die Missionen spielen konnte, war es ein Augenöffner.

Bestellt habe ich die CE direkt am ersten Tag, als sowas ging bei egosoft. Der Key ließ sich sofort auf steam aktivieren.

Schade - nicht mal vorladen kann man bei Steam...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich habe immer zum Release gekauft. Und als X3 rauskam, habe ich sogar eigens dafür einen Rechner gebaut mit 7800GT, damit es auch wirklich laufen kann. Die DVD war ein Krampf - Kackkopierschutz, der durch einen Fingerabdruck auf dem Rohling mal funzte und mal nicht. (oder war es TC?) Aber wenn es lief und man die Missionen spielen konnte, war es ein Augenöffner.



Also an sowas kann ich mich bei meiner X3: Reunion CE nicht erinnern. Und Terran Conflict habe ich mir erst vor ein paar Jahren von Green Pepper gekauft.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Also an sowas kann ich mich bei meiner X3: Reunion CE nicht erinnern. Und Terran Conflict habe ich mir erst vor ein paar Jahren von Green Pepper gekauft.



Habs gefunden - es ist Reunion und der gammelige Starforce Kopierschutz

Fingerabdruck auf DVD verhindert Installation - ComputerBase


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Dann hatte ich wohl immer Glück gehabt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*



steinschock schrieb:


> Man stelle sich X ohne Community-mods vor , .



Aber das macht das Spiel doch so charmant. Ohne Mods würde ich X-Rebirth garantiert nicht mehr spielen, aber so kann man abends ein Stündchen durch Universum pflügen, ein paar Bosewichter töten, eine Fabrik bauen, weil ja hundert eigene nicht reichen und ein wenig verträumt um Planeten und Monde kreisen. Und dann holt einen die Realität wieder ein, wenn man die nächste irdische Rakete platzen sieht, und einem bewußt wird, dass selbt das Erreichen der Umnlaufbahn der Erde immer noch nicht trivial ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Also ich spiele ohne Mods. Ich hatte bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass mir irgendetwas gefehlt hat. Aber liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich Rebirth nie angefasst habe.


----------



## steinschock (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Später wurden viele mods auch in das eigentliche Spiel eingepflegt, in X3 war das meiste schon drin.
Mod ist evtl. missverständlich ehre Skripte  
Aber in X / X2 war z.B der Universums-Händler noch ein mod/skript usw.. 

Ist ja auch egal in 10+ tagen wissen wir ja schon mehr.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Ich werd's wohl erst Weihnachten kaufen. Vorher habe ich keine Zeit für das Spiel und außerdem werden dann auch die gröbsten Bugs gefixt sein. Denn an einen bugfreien Release glaube ich noch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## DarkMo (21. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Ich hab genau ab Release viel Zeit ^^ Will mich aber eigentlich auch erstml zurückhalten und schauen, was da so abgeliefert wird und vllt erstmal in paar Lets Plays reinschnuppern.


----------



## CastorTolagi (21. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Im Egosoft-Forum gibts eine Post mit Streamer/Youtuber die X4 ins Programm aufnehmen werden:
Previews , Reviews & Testberichte zu X4 Foundations - egosoft.com


----------



## taks (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Noch 2 Mal schlafen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Wie alle andere auch drücke ich die Daumen das sie es nicht verkacken ^^
In X, X2 und vorallem X3 TC hab ich hunderte stunden versenkt.

Was sagt ihr zur Verkleinerung der Spielwelt? (keine Boronen? (wesentlich) weniger Sektoren als gewohnt)
Und warum gibts im Vorfeld soooo wenig Infos/Berichterstattung?!
Ich hoffe das ist nur, weil sie die Bälle flach halten wollen und nicht weil das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist...

Als "Rebirth-Aussetzer" hat Egosoft bei mir noch eine recht gute Reputation - ich hoffe das ändert sich Fr nicht


----------



## taks (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Die Spielewelt ist ja nur am Anfang verkleinert. Soll sich mit der Zeit (Updates) vergrössern.
Die Berichterstattung ist wirklich recht zurückhaltend, aber ich vermute sie wollen einen Hype wie bei No Man's Sky verhindern wo man am Schluss nur mehr Druck und Scherereien hat.

Aber zum Release werde ich wohl leider nicht dabei sein 
Im Moment keine Zeit und das benötigte Grafikkarten Update auf etwas Vulkan-taugliches hab ich auch noch ned geschafft


----------



## Oompa_loompa (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Vulkan wird doch schon seit Ewigkeiten unterstützt?!
Welche Grafikkarten & Prozessoren beherrschen welche Level von DirectX 11, DirectX 12 & Vulkan? | 3DCenter.org

DLC und stückchenweise Erweiterungen - wie ich es hasse...
Naja mal sehen ob der Umfang reicht, es zeitnah zu kaufen.
Schade das man mittler Weile solche Überlegungen/Aussagen tätigen muss


----------



## taks (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Hmm... bin grad verwirrt. Letztes mal als ich geschaut hab war meine 270x nicht Vulkan-tauglich. Jetzt schon 
Ich werds wohl rausfinden wenn ich X4 installiere ^^

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir lieber sie liefern ein beschränktes Universum welches fehlerfrei ist, als ein riesiges Universum mit Bugs.
Wünschenswert wäre natürlich ein riesiges Universum ohne Bugs, aber da hängt einem eben das Budget im Genick.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Hier läuft gerade ein Live stream von X4
YouTube


----------



## taks (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

Hat es sich jemand komplett angeschaut und hat ein Fazit?
Habs durchgecklickt und scheint recht flüsdig zu laufen


----------



## Nuallan (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

AngryJoe macht grad nen Livestream. Sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*

YouTube

Is das der stream, oder ein anderer?

edit:
Ist eigentlich schon bekannt wieviele sektoren es zur zeit gibt,
bzw ist schon die sternenkarte (im groben?) bekannt?
Nicht das wir am anfang nur im hinterhof spielen dürfen... ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Release am 30.11.2018]*



Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon bekannt wieviele sektoren es zur zeit gibt,


Nein, Drow hat keine Beta bekommen
Seizewell Message Board • Thema anzeigen - X4: FOUNDATIONS - Veroeffentlichungsdatum, Preise und mehr


----------



## taks (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich dachte in einem der Livestreams hatten sie etwas dazu gesagt.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ein großes Universum ist ja schön und gut, aber ich persönlich brauche kein riesiges Universum. In X3 war mein Aktionsradius immer sehr beschränkt. Ich fand es immer nervig, wenn ich von einem Ende des Universums bspw. zu den Terranern musste. Großartige Reisen mache ich letztendlich nur, wenn ich in Zyarths Machtbereich (?) eine Split Panther kaufen will oder Flammenschleudern für eben jenes auftreiben muss.


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Mit dem auf Stationen herum gelaufe werde ich vermutlich auch dieses mal nicht warm. Die Schiffe scheinen mir auch relativ lieblos zusammen geschustert zu sein. Ansonsten gefällt mir ziemlich gut was bisher zu sehen war. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Nuallan (29. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mit dem auf Stationen herum gelaufe werde ich vermutlich auch dieses mal nicht warm.



Sieht sehr rudimentär aus, aber auf jeden Fall schon wesentlich besser als bei Rebirth. Man kann vielleicht drauf aufbauen, entweder in Form von Patches/DLC oder vielleicht auch via Mods. Ich denke mal die Modding-Community wird diesmal auch etwas motivierter sein als bei Rebirth.


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Wisst ihr wie es mit dem Preload auf steam aussieht? schon freigeschaltet?


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ein großes Universum ist ja schön und gut, aber ich persönlich brauche kein riesiges Universum.[...] Ich fand es immer nervig, wenn ich von einem Ende des Universums bspw. zu den Terranern musste. [...]


Dafür gab es doch den Sprungantrieb.


Habt ihr in den streams mal was zum Stationenbau gesehen?
Gibts überhaupt noch so viele Stationen wie in X3 TC?
Mein damaliger Komplex (gab ja auch mal nen richtig potenten Stationsrechner)
umfasste paar dutzend Stationen, angefangen von Minen über E-Zellen, Farmen
bis zu den Endprodukten.

edit:
Und zum Thema auf Stationen herumlaufen.
Aktuell würde ich sagen "brauch ich nicht", mal sehen ob sich die Meinung ändert.


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Stationsbau scheint über eine Art Modulbauweise geschehen. Ich will doch hoffen das es wieder vieeele verschiedene Fabriken gibt. Ich war einer der Spinner die in Reunion Fabrikkomplexe mit ich glaube bis zu 400 Stationnen hochgezogen haben. 

Wir hätten bei PCGH einen Techniktest "beantragen" sollen. Hoffentlich kommt da was.


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wir hätten bei PCGH einen Techniktest "beantragen" sollen. Hoffentlich kommt da was.



Thilo hat auch schon in den Thread rein geschaut. Ich denke die habens schon auf dem Radar


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Die streams von ObsidianAnt laufen auf einem PC mit 980TI und in den Stationen finde ich es schon rucklig,
wobei das auch am stream oder der konvertierung zu youtube liegen könnte.

Aber da bin ich mit meiner 1070 und i7 2600k auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Wobei, gibts denn überhaupt eine unterstützung für mehr als 2 kerne?! ^^


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> Wobei, gibts denn überhaupt eine unterstützung für mehr als 2 kerne?! ^^



Blasphemie!!! Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!!!


----------



## TessaKavanagh (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Zwei Kerne werden stark belastet und einige weitere Aufgaben noch ausgelagert. Das Optimum dürfte die Engine auf 4 Kernen + HT bzw. 8 Kernen ohne HT erreichen. Aber auch für x4 gilt wohl wieder IPC ist Trumpf. 


Die Designer haben durchaus schon Jede Menge Arbeit in die Schiffe gesteckt, lieblos sind die Jungs nicht 
Das Design der Schiffe ist allerdings durch bestimmte Umstände (begehbarer Innenraum, Maximale Größenvorgaben in 3 Dimensionen der S, M, L, XL Klasse, Modulplätzen) gewissen Regeln unterworfen. Daher sind die Designmöglichkeiten im Vergleich zu X3 halt einfach deutlich eingeschränkter. Du darfst aber davon ausgehen, dass in jedem einzelnen Schiffsmodell zumindest rd. 80 Arbeitsstunden stecken.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Blasphemie!!! Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!!!





Da ich mit dem 2600k das erste mal ins blaue Lager gewechselt bin,
sollte das mit der ipc ja halbwegs passen 

btw. wer den Post noch nicht entdeckt hat im egosoft forum:


KEINE Veröffentlichung/Downloadfreischaltung VOR 14UTC -> 15Uhr in D


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Bei GOG kann man jetzt Downloaden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Bei Steam auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Naja dann haben se bei steam/gog ihren Morgenkaffe getrunken und den Download wie geplant freigegeben 

edit: wie groß ist der download?


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Konnt ned widerstehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Jaaa ich auch nich :/ Bin gestern mim Auto fern der Heimat liegen geblieben und musste im Hotel ausharren und saß dann 4 5 Stunden in der Werkstatt bis ich endlich nach ne Woche Montage heim konnte >< Da musst ich mich jetzt einfach mal belohnen xD Hoffe, es is auch ne Belohnung ^^


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

X4 startet auf meinem PC nedmal 
Aber 20'000 Leute im Egosoft Forum online ^^


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ach menno, ich will doch nur spielen...
X4 sagt Treiber 17.9xxx benötigt obwohl 17.10.xx installiert ist....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Sei froh. Ich bin am Durchdrehen, weil nichts geht.

- Tutorials? Scheint es zu geben, aber wie spielt man sie?
- Auf den Stationen rum zu rennen funktioniert, gibt ein paar nette Sachen, aber ratz fatz ist man beim Erkunden auf einem großen Schiff, die Auszüge sehen alle gleich aus und man man hängt auf dem Schiff fest
- Andocken? Keine Ahnung, klappt bei mir nicht. Habe ich jetzt über eine Stunde versucht, bin ich zu doof zu, Ich bekomme die Pfeile nicht grün, dafür kann man einfach durchs Flugdeck fliegen

Mit AMD scheint es viele Probleme zu geben. FuzeDrive funktioniert nicht, etc....


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Bin jetzt am schauen, meldet immernoch er braucht Treiber 17.9.xxx aber für Win8.1 ist das höchst verfügbare 17.7.xxx
Und jede Software zeigt mir auch eine andere Version des AMD-Treibers an der installiert sein soll.

Also ich kämpfe eher mit AMD als X4 


PS: Finds noch lustig wieviele im Egosoft Forum nach einer Anleitung fragen ^^


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Schade das ihr bei steam gekauft habt,
wäre eine gute möglichkeit gewesen gog zu unterstützen...

Das mit dem andocken hab ich auch noch nicht raus ^^
Und ein automatisch startendes tutorial wäre echt nicht zu verlangt.

2600k mit 1070 läuft gut auf win7
Nur was mich extrem nervt aktuell, ist die verzögerte reaktion der mausbewegung - geschätzt 0,5s  fühlt sich aber an wie 1s


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sei froh. Ich bin am Durchdrehen, weil nichts geht.
> 
> - Tutorials? Scheint es zu geben, aber wie spielt man sie?



Zuersteinmal H im Spiel drücken, dann ein Tutorial anklicken und die Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Andocken? Keine Ahnung, klappt bei mir nicht. Habe ich jetzt über eine Stunde versucht, bin ich zu doof zu, Ich bekomme die Pfeile nicht grün, dafür kann man einfach durchs Flugdeck fliegen





Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> Das mit dem andocken hab ich auch noch nicht raus ^^
> Und ein automatisch startendes tutorial wäre echt nicht zu verlangt.



Kleines Tutorial zum sicheren Landen:

Du näherst dich der Landeplattform bis du im HUD dieses angezeigt bekommst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als erstes richtest du dein Schiff so aus, dass der Ausrichtungsindikator (grauer unterbrocherner Kreis) sich mit der Ausrichtung für die Nase deckt (Maus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstens korrigierst du die Position deines Schiffes nach rechts oder links bis die Plattform Mitte grün aufleuchtet (Tasten A und D). Die Anzeige für die Schiffsnase sollte nun mittig zu sehen sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gibst du langsam Gas bis die Linie (Plattform Entfernung) grün aufleuchtet (Mausrad):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch die Höhe korrigieren. Die Höhenanzeige nähert sich der Anzeige für deine Schiffsnase (Tasten W und S). Sobald sie die grüne Linie erreicht hast du angedockt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist doch easy peasy und einfach zu bedienen mit den ganzen Hilfsanzeigen. 

Da ist Landen in Elite Dangerous etwas anspruchsvoller:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUiCzgrYd5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Das Landetutorial hab ich auch gerade gemacht ^^

Und als nächstes den msi afterburner installiert und mal die fps/auslastung gecheckt.
Sehr ernüchterndes ergebnis...

2600k, nicht übertaktet
1070 rog, nicht übertaktet
1440p, fxaa mittel, alles max außer ssao normal
cpu - virtuelle kerne 0 auslastung, physische kerne 40-60% im spiel, gleichmäßig alle 4 kerne
gpu - 95%+ auslastung, 3,4gb vram
ram - 90% voll, 8gb
im weltraum 40-50fps
auf stationen 25-30fps
Da hätte ich bei der graka schon mehr fps erwartet...

(mit den einstellungen ist die mausverzögerung auch weg)


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Das Spiel ist in 1440P mit einer GTX1080 im All voll CPU limitiert (i7-5820K@4GHz) solange man die Finger von den MSAA oder SSAA Modi lässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich hatte mit normalen settings (hoch war drin) 130 fps rum. Dann hab ich mal ssaa oder so auf 6x probiert - 25 fps xD habs jetz auf 2x mit um die 80 fps. Also mit ner 2070 und äääh 4790 oder so. Muss mal die Sig anpassen...
Edit: achja auch 1440p


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist in 1440P mit einer GTX1080 im All voll CPU limitiert (i7-5820K@4GHz) solange man die Finger von den MSAA oder SSAA Modi lässt:


Ohne Kantenglättung habe ich in den Anfangsszenen in 2560 x 1440 und alles auf den höchsten Stufen mit einer schöden GTX 980TI und einem i7-4770K um die 90FPS, rein GPU limitiert, die werde ich noch höher takten. "FXAA hoch" kostet kaum FPS, aber es flimmert an Kanten auf Stationen. Mit SSAA auf 4x bin ich bein 20FPS. Seit dem ersten Patch ist es auch gleich langsamer geworden.

Hast Du schon irgendwie Möglichkeiten zum Geldverdienen gefunden? Mir ist das alles noch viel zu zäh, zu langsam, zu nervig. Da warte ich doch einfach viewr Wochen und lese dann mal, ob man irgendwas machen kann.  Ich bin über eine Stunde auf der ersten Station lang gelaufen, da gab es keine einzige Kiste, nix, rein gar nichts. Und alle NPC haben das Symbol eines Piloten auf dem Kopf, sind aber vermutlich ebenso Techniker oder Soldaten, zumindest ergibt sich das aus den Informationen im Informationsfeld.

Z.B. nutzte ich den Langstreckenscanner, hörte den vertrauten "Pling" Ton eines Kontainers und so einen violetten Kreis. Also nix wie hin, Kiste öffnen. Tja, aber wie hinkommen? Zehn Boostladungen reichten nicht, geht man auf den Reiseantrieb, kann man nicht mehr Scannen. Was soll diese Zeitverschwendung. Ich habe die Kiste nicht erreicht. Andocken klappt auch nicht, weil mir jedesmal, wenn ich laut Anzeige ganz dicht am Andockpunkt bin, die Steuerung aus der Hand genommen wird und das Schiff ca. 80° nach rechts dreht. Ganz großes Kino....


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ja der übernimmt die letzten 2m die Steuerung und wackelt eigentlich nur sanft geschwungen aufs Landepad, damit du wahrscheinlich nich dagegen rumst.

Was mir Probleme bereitet ist dieses Rebirth Geseier. Ich hab das nur mal angezockt und was dieses Stationen scannen da soll hab ich keinen Schimmer. Ich seh nich, was ich noch gescannt hab noch was mir das bringt usw. Und was is der Unterschied zwischen langstrecke und normal? Das Tutorial erklärt mir was mit Shift+2 das man da halt nah an der Station langfliegen muss bis man nen Funkspruch hört und sich dann umschauen soll nach nem Optischen Signal... Hä? Ich flieg da einfach dicht lang und es leuchtet kurz blau auf. Fertig. Aber irgendwann wird das Landepad gelb, ich lande und das wars. Da passiert rein gar nix mehr. Auch die Tastenbelegung ist teils anders. Wollte wen anfunken und hab C gedrückt. Wollte die Karten aufmachen mit , und . - nix -.-

Das sind nervige Kleinigkeiten. So isses schon ganz lustig, hab schon 2 Kriminelle zur Strecke gebracht und somit jeweils 500cr verdient - woohoo ^^ Naja, muss mich da mal reinfuchsen die Tage.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du schon irgendwie Möglichkeiten zum Geldverdienen gefunden? Mir ist das alles noch viel zu zäh, zu langsam, zu nervig. Da warte ich doch einfach viewr Wochen und lese dann mal, ob man irgendwas machen kann.  Ich bin über eine Stunde auf der ersten Station lang gelaufen, da gab es keine einzige Kiste, nix, rein gar nichts. Und alle NPC haben das Symbol eines Piloten auf dem Kopf, sind aber vermutlich ebenso Techniker oder Soldaten, zumindest ergibt sich das aus den Informationen im Informationsfeld.



Eine Möglichleit Geld zu verdienen ist das Scannen der Stationen. Hier werden dann nämlich Aufträge sichtbar auf der Karte. Diese klickst du dann mit der rechten Maustaste an und bekommst eine genaue Beschreibung und eine Einschätzung ob das mit deiner Ausrüstung machbar ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Auftrag war mit einem kleinen Weltraumspaziergang verbunden. Hat mich nicht mal 5 Minuten gekostet und mal eben 115K Credits aufs Konto geblasen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

AH! Das Ding hab ich auch gesehn und dachte, da ist ein Reperaturdock xD Ich hab noch viel zu lernen ^^


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich brauch mal Hilfe. Hab jetzt ne Mission gefunden, wo ich einen killen soll. Der war in nem Frachter unterwegs und bis ich den erstma gefunden hab ^^ Naja, Ende vom Lied, er gibt sein Schiff auf und ich mach ihn im Raumanzug platt. Und da steht da halt sein schöner großer Frachter und ich hab schon die Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Irgendwie versucht rauszufinden, wie ich in den Raumanzug komm. Shift E funzte nich mehr >< Bin dann auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen mal aufzustehen. Ab zum Transporter und tatsache, da kann ich in den Raumanzug. Flupp bin ich draußen und versuche elegant wie ein Fisch in der Pfanne die Schleuse vom Frachter zu finden. Nüscht. Ins Cockpit hab ich geschaut joa, aber kein Eingang. Rechtsklick auf den Marker und da taucht beanspruchen auf. Aha! Aus X3 gewohnt muss man möglichst nah ran. War also nun auf 10m dran laut Marker - immernoch ausgegraut. Also Google bemüht. Angeblich brauch ich nen Piloten?! Na Gott sei dank hab ich den gleich nachm Abdocken erwischt ^^ Also auf die Station und der Einweißmuggel lässt sich auch sogleich anheuern. Nur... wie geht das? Egal ob ich mein Schiff anklick oder die Demeter, da steht nur "keine Position zugewiesen" und Anheuern bleibt grau. Ich kann den ja nichma in den Frachtraum tüdeln. Oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

So, ich habe es jetzt wieder gelöscht. Die Grafik ist einfach zu grottig. Es ist um Stufen schlechter als X-Rebirth und das war 2013 so gerade mit viel wohlwollen zu ertragen. Dazu jede fehlende Dokumentation, kein Handbuch, unverständliche Tutorials. Z.B. schießt mein Schiff nicht mehr. Warum auch immer. Ich weiß noch, wieviel hunderte Stunden ich für X-Rebirth benötigt habe, um ohne Anleitung und mit jedem update verändertes Menü klar zu kommen. 

Neee, da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für. Es ist wieder nur trivialer Inhalt, aber so verpackt, dass man für kleinste Kleinigkeiten Stunden benötigt. Absoluter Nervkram. Da nutze ich die Zeit lieber, um in Star Citizen rein zu kommen. Das sieht um mehrere Faktoren besser aus.


----------



## Oompa_loompa (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Also ich hab mich mittler weile durch die tutorials durchgearbeitet und der großteil klappt gut.
Aber ja, x-typisch muss man sich lange damit beschäftigen bis es läuft.
Das kenne ich aber shcon von x2 und x3...


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Mich hat grad beim Erkunden einer angegriffen, glaube das war einer von der Fraktion, der auch der Frachter da gehört. Auch der is ausgestiegen und der hatte aber was zum scannen am Rumpf. Als ich das hatte mit dem Anzug, war das Schiff mir. Muss ich nochmal beim Frachter probieren...


----------



## Oompa_loompa (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Als tipp, da es mir gerade passiert ist.
Sich beween (vorallen mit reiseantrieb) + karte öffnen, kann dazu führen das man sich hunderte kilometer vortbewegt und sonstwo auf der karte landet, und mit jedem mal "m" drücken erhöht sich die distanz.
Wenn ich in eine station glitcht oder beim scannen durch ein anderes schiff "in die station gedrückt" werdet.
TAB + m und nach paar versuchen bewegt er sich durch die stationswand während ihr auf der karte seid.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> Als tipp, da es mir gerade passiert ist.
> Sich beween (vorallen mit reiseantrieb) + karte öffnen, kann dazu führen das man sich hunderte kilometer vortbewegt und sonstwo auf der karte landet, und mit jedem mal "m" drücken erhöht sich die distanz.
> Wenn ich in eine station glitcht oder beim scannen durch ein anderes schiff "in die station gedrückt" werdet.
> TAB + m und nach paar versuchen bewegt er sich durch die stationswand während ihr auf der karte seid.



Ist mir gestern auch passiert. Ich habe jetzt einen Spielstand irgendwo im Nirgendwo.

Gestern Abend kam noch ein Patch, der dieses (und anderes) wohl behebt:



> *• Fixed the player ship warping around when opening the map under certain conditions*.​


 X4: Foundations :: X4: Foundations 1.10 Update Released


----------



## Oompa_loompa (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ist mir gestern auch passiert. Ich habe jetzt einen Spielstand irgendwo im Nirgendwo.


Wenn man das oft  genug wiederholt soll sich das wohl wieder zurück stellen.


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

So, nachdem ich Gestern X4 auf Version 1.20 angehoben habe kann ich das Spiel endlich starten  

Ich fand mich soweit ohne Probleme zurecht und die Tutorials find ich auch passend & hilfreich. Keine Ahnung was man da aussetzen kann 
In 1.5 Stunden ist mir auch nur ein Bug untergekommen. Ich konnt meine Triebwerke ned mehr starten xD 
Auch funktioniert teilweise das andocken nicht, aber das könnte auch an mir liegen  ^^

Aber das Spiel macht mir verdammt viel Spass


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Aber das Spiel macht mir verdammt viel Spass


Könntest du das mal näher ausführen?
Wie viel X4 ist es denn und wie viel Rebirth steckt da noch drin?


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Also ich hab erst 1.5 Stunden auf dem Konto und hab da mehrheitlich die Tutorials durchgearbeitet und mir die Tastenkombinationen zurechtgelegt und verinnerlicht.
Aber Grundsätzlich hab ich eher das Gefühl, dass ich in X3 bin als in Rebirth. Da kommt ein bisschen die Nostalgie und Erinnerung an die vielen X3 Stunden hoch.
Aber natürlich sind auch einige Elemente von Rebirth drin. Z.B. die Menus mit Doppelklick durchforsten geht mir auf den Sack 
Aber die generelle Strukturierung der Menus etc. find ich ganz ansprechend und übersichtlich.
Mal schauen ob ich heut Abend wieder Zeit finde, dann mach ich mich mehr auf Entdeckungsreise 

Und ich brauch ne neue Grafikkarte. Die CPU dümpelt bei 15% rum und die Grafikkarte ist voll Ausgelastet


----------



## Oompa_loompa (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 15h und bin erstmal etwas durch universum gedüst inkl. der ersten paar "funkmissionen".

@taks, das mit der doppelklicknavigation ist mir auch shcon negativ aufgefallen.

Allerdings emfand ich die steuerung eines zweiten schiffes zu staion xxx oder position xxx noch viel fummeliger...
Habt ihr schon herausgefunden wie man zielsicher die sprungtore findet?
In x2 und x3 waren die zu 90% in den jeweilgen "himmelsrichtungen" verteilt,
aber mittler weile sind die ja bunt im sektor verteilt ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Aber natürlich sind auch einige Elemente von Rebirth drin. Z.B. die Menus mit Doppelklick durchforsten geht mir auf den Sack


Spiel es mit einem Windoes Controller, es ist dafür ausgelegt. Dazu für ein paar Dinge Maus und Tastatur. Und lass Dir Zeit, es wird sich wie immer noch so vieles ändern. Ich lese jeden Tag 15min im Egosoftforum und amüsiere mich an den verzweifelten Fragen von Spielern, die genau wie ich Trivialitäten nicht hinbekommen. Bei X-Rebirth habe ich noch massiv mitgearbeitet und vieles in der Tiefe der Bedienung und der Wirkung im Spiel ergründet und mit Egosoft optimiert, jetzt werde ich warten, bis auf Seizewell wie immer gute Anleitungen kommen, an denen man dann eine strategisch gute Spielweise herleiten kann.

Es sind tausenden Kleinigkeiten, weshalb ich es wie gesagt erstmal beiseite gelegt habe. Wie soll man die Tutolials spielen, wenn grundlegendes nicht erklärt wird? Darum habe ich Geduld, das Spiel wird mit jedem Update besser und dann irgendwann werde ich einsteigen. Es jäuft ziemlich stabil. Ich hatte in 10h bis zum Abbruch zwei Hänger im Spiel, da reicht dann speichern und neu laden. Da ist selbst CIV 5 nach vielen Jahren Entwicklung nerviger. Stabil läuft es, der Zugang ist wie immer nervtötend und optisch ist vieles merklich schlechter als X-Rebirth, z.B. Explosionen von Schiffen. Dazu sind mir Xenons viel zu hektisch geworden.

Allen viel Freude beim Spielen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Mal gucken, wie sich das Spiel in nächster Zeit entwickelt. Ich werde in der Zwischenzeit in X3:TC meinen Drogenkomplex weiter ausbauen und mit der Panther Xenon Q jagen.


----------



## chenjung (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Hab es mir auch gekauft, ansich ok ..  ABER BUGS ohne Ende 

Für 50 € hab ich da mehr erwartet. Das Spiel an sich macht echt Spaß, keine Frage, aber die Bugs versauen auch viel. Schiffe die ineinander fliegen, durch Schiffe glitshen beim landen etc. hoffe das wird noch gefixt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



chenjung schrieb:


> Hab es mir auch gekauft, ansich ok ..  ABER BUGS ohne Ende .


Das ist Blöd, wie gesagt, bis Patch 1.2, mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet, lief es bei mir 10h sehr stabil.
Egosoft unterstützt sehr gut. Wenn Du ernste Hänger hast, sende sie bitte an Egosoft z.B. über das Forum.
Dir wird, sollten z.B. seltene Controller verbaut sein, schnell geholfen werden. Das muss man Egosoft lassen,
sie pflegen die Spiele.

Und denk dran, es ist kein Spiel für eine Woche, man kann auch etwas warten, es wird eh noch viel an der
Basllance optimiert werden, und dann den vollen Genuss bekommen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Es läuft schon recht flüssig, zerrt bei "4k" ziemlich an der GraKa und sieht gut aus. Es ist bunter und heller geworden. Daran muß ich mich gewöhnen. 

Einige Missionen funktionieren nicht richtig; auch findet man die Funkensprüher nicht immer, obwohl man sie hört. Auch futzt es und man findet keine Mission und keinen Bauplan oder Angebot, da es einfach nur futzt. Da es wirklich beeindruckend aussieht, wenn ein Schiff einfach aus dem Boden einer Station auftaucht und mit anderen Schiffen im Dockingbereich tanzt, stört es mich noch nicht. Das sollte, wie in jedem anderen X-Teil, in ein paar Jahren ausgemerzt sein. 

Die Steuerung habe ich X-typisch soweit es ging auf klassisch umgebaut - sogar die Karte liegt wieder auf dem PUNKT. Den Joystick habe ich weggelegt, werde aber den Schubregler mit ein paar Zusatztasten noch belegen. 

Die Menüstruktur mit der Karte als zentrales Element ist gelungen - ungewohnt, aber besser, als die klassische. 

Bisher war ich damit beschäftigt das kleine Elite bissl hochzurüsten. Als nächstes werde ich ein Schiff kaperreif schießen und mit den 3 Antimateriedingern hochgehen lassen. Schiffe zu kaufen ist mir noch zu teuer. Bin mal gespannt, wie das nachher mit dem Stationsbau läuft. Modular sollte doch einfacher sein, als mit den dämlichen Komplexbauteilsätzen.


Also harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen!

Bis bald, Ihr Zweiaugen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich schau ab und an mal rein, aber ich hänge immernoch daran fest, meinen gekaperten Jäger zu bemannen. Überall flitzen nur Besatzungsmitglieder rum, aber nicht ein Pilot. Keine Ahnung, wo man die finden soll. Einmal hab ich jetzt nen Marinesoldaten gesehn. Sind die wirklich so extrem rar gesäht?


----------



## steinschock (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Hab das Spiel nicht aber in einem Video gesehen das es im Menü ist wo man sehen kann wer was ist und anwerben kann.
Piloten sind auch Besatzung  , der hat auch ewig gesucht war ein kleines Dreieck oder so.


----------



## taks (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Update 1.30 ist draussen

X4: Foundations :: X4: Foundations 1.30 Update Released


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Update 1.30 ist draussen


Wieder eine riesen Liste, mit vielen Dingen, die mich störten oder die nicht funktionierten.
Ich empfahl schon mehrfach, zu warten, bis das Spiel erstmal aus dem Gröbsten raus ist.

Ein Neuanfang ist mit jedem umfangreicherem Patch zu empfehlen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Gibt es in X4 auch Piraten-Sektoren, in denen man Drogenkomplexe bauen kann? Gibt es weiterhin automatische Universumshändler?
Das wären Voraussetzungen, die erfüllt sein müssten, damit ich mir das Spiel eventuell zu Weihnachten kaufe.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



steinschock schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel nicht aber in einem Video gesehen das es im Menü ist wo man sehen kann wer was ist und anwerben kann.
> Piloten sind auch Besatzung  , der hat auch ewig gesucht war ein kleines Dreieck oder so.



Das isses ja: Das geht nich mehr. Ich hab ja testweise mal einen angeworben und hab den ewig nich aufs Schiff bekommen, bis ich dann zufällig gesehen habe, dass das eine ein anklickbares Feld sein soll, hinter dem sich ein Dropdown Menü verbarg. Jetzt ist dieses Feld aber schlicht und ergreifend tot -.- Auch kann ich den einen Hansel nur zwischen Marines und Crew umherschieben, nicht aber als Piloten einsetzen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Gibt es in X4 auch Piraten-Sektoren, in denen man Drogenkomplexe bauen kann? Gibt es weiterhin automatische Universumshändler?
> Das wären Voraussetzungen, die erfüllt sein müssten, damit ich mir das Spiel eventuell zu Weihnachten kaufe.


Piratensektoren:
Jein.
Es gibt Sektoren die keiner Fraktion angehören sprich wo es keine Gesetze gibt. Dort kannst du (an)bauen was du willst. 
Raumsprit ist natürlich wieder mit von der Partie.

Universumshändler:
Ja gibt es. Aber wie in X3 muss der Kapitän des Dampfers auch die notwendigen Fähigkeiten mitbringen bevor man ihn das machen lassen kann.


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ein paar Infos zu den nächsten Updates





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hRC4pBl7qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

In Ermangelung von richtigen Benchmarks versuche ich es mal hier: Hat jemand bei X4 Foundations Praxiserfahrungen mit einem FX8320 (oder Vergleichbar) und kann etwas zur Performance sagen? Bitte nur hilfreiche Antworten und nicht das übliche Anti-FX Gewäsch vom hörensagen. Danke.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Rolk schrieb:


> In Ermangelung von richtigen Benchmarks versuche ich es mal hier: Hat jemand bei X4 Foundations Praxiserfahrungen mit einem FX8320 (oder Vergleichbar) und kann etwas zur Performance sagen? Bitte nur hilfreiche Antworten und nicht das übliche Anti-FX Gewäsch vom hörensagen. Danke.



Ich hab ein 8350, aber hänge leider im Graka-Limit ^^
Aber ich kann dir morgen sonst mal FPS und Auslastung durchgeben.


PS es gibt Neues: Die Split kommen!



> X4: Foundations Milestones
> 
> Before 2.00, and between any of the coming major patches, there will also be minor steps. We try to release bug fixes as fast as we can once we feel they are safe (which is why there will also be lots of public betas). Right now you can participate in the public beta for 1.60 here: Steam Community :: X4: Foundations ... 638016501/
> 
> ...





> First Expansion will introduce Split race
> 
> While all of the above (free) updates may also contain new assets, we will bundle a lot of new ships, station modules, missions and new sectors into the first big expansion. Our rough timeline is to have an expansion based on introducing the Split race, their ships, a new Split economy and of course a large new area of space shortly after releasing 3.00.



Next steps in the evolution of X4: Foundations - egosoft.com


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 8350, aber hänge leider im Graka-Limit ^^
> Aber ich kann dir morgen sonst mal FPS und Auslastung durchgeben.



Danke, das wäre sehr nett. 

Ich plane gerade eine Art billigen Übergangsrechner für einen Freund, der sich noch mit einem Q9550 herum schlägt, sofern es die Kiste schafft zu booten.^^
Damit sollen nur ein paar Spiele der letzten Jahre nachgeholt werden, aber X4 sollte als einziges aktuelles Spiel auch einigermaßen passabel laufen.


----------



## taks (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Sorry, lag Gestern mit nem riesen Kater im Bett 
Ich schicks dir am Abend.


----------



## Rolk (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Kein Problem. Ich bin ohnehin noch anderweitig beschäftigt. Wenn ich mehr als einen oberflächlichen Ein- oder Zweizeiler zu dem Thema bekomme bin ich schon happy.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Ich hab dich Gestern vergessen  
Heute setz ich mich dran, hab mir ne Erinnerung im Kalender eingetragen


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Hat einer ne Idee wieso das Afterburner OSD in X4 nicht funktioniert?

Doch noch geschafft 
Hab die Auflösung auf 1280x720 geändert, aber er hängt immernoch im GPU-Limit -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das Hilft dir weiter


----------



## JanJake (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Komplett verpeilt das X4 schon Released wurde! 

Dabei wollte ich jetzt anfangen von X2- X3 Albion Prelude alle durch zu spielen. Und da gibt es schon X4. 

Bin zwar eher der Story Spieler und nicht der riesen Erbauer und platt Macher von allem, aber ich denke X4 wird mir gefallen. 

Wie sieht das denn mit der Story aus? Passt die an die alten Teile heran oder ist es etwas komplett neues, bzw wurde das Universum komplett umgestrickt im Vergleich zu dem wie man es eben kennt? 

Weil rein von der Story her, fand ich die Spiele recht gut, schade nur das die da nie mehr draus gemacht haben, denn die hatte echt Potenzial.


----------



## Rolk (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee wieso das Afterburner OSD in X4 nicht funktioniert?
> 
> Doch noch geschafft
> Hab die Auflösung auf 1280x720 geändert, aber er hängt immernoch im GPU-Limit -.-
> ...



Danke. Was hast du eigentlich für eine GPU?

Im Netz habe ich mittlerweile ein paar Aussagen gefunden die ich ungefähr so interpretieren würde: Im All wird die CPU so 50-60 fps und in den Raumstationen eher 30-40 fps schaffen. Meinst du das kommt so hin?


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Radeon 270x mit 2GB VRAM der leider viel, viel zu klein ist.

Ich kann sonst heute Abend ne Runde in der Station drehen und schauen.
Aber ich weiss ned ob bei den Angaben die du gefunden hast wirklich die CPU limitiert.
Ich denke aber 50-60fps sollten schon drin sein.


----------



## Rolk (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Wenig VRAM und Low Level APIs sind leider keine gute Kombination. Ich kann natürlich unmöglich sagen was bei diesen Angaben limitiert hat, aber Systeme mit extrem langsamen Grafikkarten habe ich ignoriert.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Mit welcher GPU ist denn dein oller FX gepaart und vor allem in welcher Auflösung wird gespielt? Kann heute Abend mal ein paar Tests machen, habe aber keinen FX. Würde meinen i7 dafür ggfs etwas im Takt zügeln damit das etwa hinkommt 
Soweit ich das aber noch im Kopf habe ist X4 sehr GPU lastig.


----------



## Rolk (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

GPU ist noch offen. Irgendetwas aus meinen Altbeständen. GTX1050Ti, R9 285, HD7970 oder RX570 4GB wäre möglich. Seine Auflösung ist momentan noch 1680 x 1050 bzw. falls die Kiste am TV angeschlossen wird FullHD.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Also wollte das ganze eigentlich etwas proffessioneller aufziehen aber da muss ich mich nochmal einlesen, deshalt gibts fürs erste nur Screenshots 

Spiele eigentlich in1440p @ 4x MSAA und CPU @ 4.7GHz dort bin ich dann hart im GPU Limit.

Specs für den kurzen Test:

i7 4790K @*3.4GHz*
GTX1080
24GB DDR3 2133 RAM
250GB/1TB SSD

1. 1080p High Settings no AA (CPU limited)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 1680x1050 High Settings no AA (noch härteres CPU Limit, fps "unverändert")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Screens stellen aber nur Momentaufnahmen dar, im Schnitt sind die fps beim spielen so 20-30 fps niedriger und können auch mal unter 60fps fallen, in extremen Situationen auch mal auf knapp 40fps.
Wie man sieht bewirkt das ändern der Auflösung nix, die CPU bremst einfach zu hart. Mit nem FX wirds nicht besser aussehen.

Nachtrag:

Hab noch mal 2 90sek runs gemacht und die Frametimes gemessen.

dunkelblau (1440p):
CPU 4.7GHz | GPU 2.15GHz 
CPU usage: 24-55%
GPU usage :87-99%

hellblau(1080p):
CPU 3.7GHz | GPU 2.15GHz
CPU usage: 40-68%
GPU usage: 37-40%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Danke. Ich denke das wird schon annehmbar laufen. Wie gesagt, der Abnehmer ist an einen Q9550 in einer nicht mehr sonderlich zuverlässig funktionierenden Kiste gewöhnt. 

Das bei einem Spiel dermasen Flaute bzgl. Benchmarks herrscht habe ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Morgen zusammen 

Patch Nummer 4 für die 2.00 Beta ist online.
Patch 2.00 Beta 4 Hotfix 1 (333569) :: X4: Foundations General Discussions

Wer von euch ist noch fleissig dabei? Ich hab im Moment leider keine Zeit


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*

Bei mir sind zu viele aktuelle Spiele im pile of shame. Ich lasse es vermutlich noch bis 3.0 "reifen" bevor ich einsteige. Der Kumpel hat es auch noch auf dem Einkaufszettel und noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



taks schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist noch fleissig dabei? Ich hab im Moment leider keine Zeit


Ich warte noch. Ich lese stellenweise in Foren und weiß dann, es ist noch zu früh zum Spielen. Wird noch...


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Patch 2.00 released]*

Patch 2.00 ist draussen 

X4: Foundations :: X4: Foundations Update 2.00 Released


----------



## Agallah (15. März 2019)

Bin mit der 2.00 auch zu X4 gewechselt und hab mittlerweile knapp 18-20 Stunden im Tutorial-Start verbracht. AUch nach knapp 80 Stunden X3 gibt es immer noch viel zu lernen
Bin an dem Punkt wo ich dem Boronen Wissenschaftler ein Schiff mit drei Antimateriezellen zur Verfügung stellen soll. 
Das Problem ist aber das bei allen mir bekannten Schiffswerften (ARG, TEL) und Raumdocks (PAR) die Produktionsprozesse aufgrund fehlender Bauteile gestoppt sind.
Da ich noch kein großes Handelsschiff besitze kann ich ja schlecht aushelfen um die Industrie in Schwung zu bekommen.

In eurer Erfahrung, fixt sich das mit der Zeit von alleine? Ich warte seit ca. 5-6 Stunde RT darauf das sich etwas tut und mache fleißig Nebenmissionen.
Oder ist es schon an der Zeit ein neues Spiel zu beginnen?
---
Edit: Sehr schleppend sind  die ersten Schiffe jetzt fertig gestellt, kann aber schon 5-10 Stunden Realtime dauern...


----------



## taks (3. April 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X4:Foundations [Erste Gamer Livestreams]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Danke. Ich denke das wird schon annehmbar laufen. Wie gesagt, der Abnehmer ist an einen Q9550 in einer nicht mehr sonderlich zuverlässig funktionierenden Kiste gewöhnt.
> 
> Das bei einem Spiel dermasen Flaute bzgl. Benchmarks herrscht habe ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.



Falls noch Interesse besteht:
Hab nun zu meinem FX8350 (Stock) eine RX580 (8GB) verbaut.
Läuft flüssig und hängt im Grafiklimit bei WQHD und hohen Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2019)

Spielt noch irgendwer von Euch?

Ich habe es eben mal wieder 5min angetestet und genervt abgeschaltet. Ein Handbuch oder ein sinnvolles Tutoriell gibt es immer noch nicht, sondern nur das Egosoft typische _"drück mal überall und schau, was passiert"_, es wird einfach zuviuel vorausgesetzt, z.B. ist ein HuD in der realen Welt ein Head op Display und nicht ein fester Bildschirm im Cockpit.

Das ist mr nach 20 Jahren X-Spielen inzwischen einfach zu blöd. Dazu ist das Spiel zu bund und völlig mit Informationen überfrachtet, die Grafik dagegen merklich schlechter als X-Rebirth. Da reg ich mich nur auf, da gibt es schönere Dinge im Leben. Es ist das typische Problem heutiger Programmierer, die viel zu sehr in ihrer Welt leben und sich nicht vorstellen können, dass andere Menschen anders denken und beurteilen. Wenn auf einem Bildschirm irgendwo 3 Pixel eine Farbe leicht ändern, dann mag man das sehen, wenn man weiß wonach man suchen muss, aber nicht, wenn man es nicht weiß. Man sieht so etwas nicht. Verstehen die Leute nicht, erkläre ich ihnen in der Firma seit Jahren, wenn wieder einer dieser verspielten Nerds Masken programmiert.


----------



## Agallah (31. Oktober 2019)

Auf reddit gab es die Woche ein AMA (Ask Me Anything) mit Bernd und weiteren X4-Devs. Natürlich auf Englisch, aber wer der Sprache mächtig ist und sich über den aktuellen Stand und die weitere Entwicklung informieren möchte kann einen Blick ins Egosoft-Forum werfen. Dort wurden die Fragen in einem Thread gesammelt:
2019 October Reddit Q&A Compilation - egosoft.com
---
Persönlich hab ich X4 vor einigen Monaten aus Platzgründen deinstalliert, bin aber weiterhin interessiert und freue mich darauf mit spätestens 3.0 Anfang 2020 wieder richtig einzusteigen.


----------



## taks (14. November 2019)

Auf facebook hat Egosoft grad ein Livestream über "X4: Foundations - 3.0"



Twitch

Sieht sehr interessant aus, aber ich habe im Moment leider zu wenig Zeit


----------



## Agallah (15. November 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Auf facebook hat Egosoft grad ein Livestream über "X4: Foundations - 3.0"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebenso wurde gestern die erste Beta zu Version 3.0 veröffentlich:


> Wir freuen uns sehr, die Public Beta für unser großes 3.0-Update von X4: Foundations zu starten! Während wir euch kürzlich über die Verzögerung des 3.0 Updates informiert haben, sind wir nun bereit, interessierten Beta-Testern einige der wichtigsten Änderungen zu zeigen, die dieses große Update im ersten Quartal 2020 mit sich bringen wird. Dazu gehören:
> 
> - Neue Version der Grafik-Engine, um neue visuelle Effekte zu ermöglichen
> - Verbesserte Sound Effekte
> ...



Das Twitch-Vid gibt es auch als Aufzeichnung bei youtube:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qp3Rzm5K5SA:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agallah (11. März 2020)

Hab heute mal für 2 Stunden die Beta 8 ausprobiert und muss sagen es wird immer besser Wer schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut hat, wird aufgrund der ganzen QoL-Features aufatmen und sich freuen!
Split-DLC und die finale Version 3.0 soll glaube ich in den nächsten Wochen veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Agallah (22. April 2020)

Ziemlich gut gemachtes Youtube-Video zu X4:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEUhklVmEOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agallah (12. Mai 2020)

Hab heute die 300 Stunden geknackt und mehr Spaß als zuvor
3.00 bzw 3.10 haben das ganze wirklich nochmal auf eine Stufe gehoben. Aber was weiß ich schon, hab die Vorgänger ja nicht bzw. deutlich kürzer gezockt, vielleicht macht es das für mich auch einfacher...
---
Hätte mal 2 Fragen zu Missionen, eventuell findet sich ja doch ein aktiver Spieler der Tips hat...

1) Habe den Auftrag 1350 Einheiten Sojagrütze in den Sektor Fehlerhafte Logik VII(?) zu liefern, in dem es jedoch keine Kaufaufträge für die Ware gibt. HOP hat dort gerade mal 2-3 Stationen und 2 Verteidigungsstationen gebaut. 

2) Auftrag eine "Kriminelle Vereinigung an einer Station aufzudecken die sich getarnt nähert und einen Informanten getötet hat (vereinfacht gesagt)"
Es nähern sich mehrere L und XL Schiffe (Klapperschlange, Minotaurus, Phoenix) von Grüne Schuppe und Verlorene Familien. Habe diese ohne Effekt gescannt. Bisher jeden von mir eröffneten Kampf verloren. 
Ist das Ziel die Piraten-Schiffe, ohne direkte Provokation, abzuschießen?


----------



## Agallah (2. März 2021)

X4 Foundation : Cradle of Humanity DLC - Launch Trailer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zs2BwzOKjhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

